# Please Critique Her



## Neckrein (Nov 21, 2009)

Love the color! Long back, really high set neck and very thick, a neck sweat would do this girl some good! From the picture she looks cowhocked, an a bit camped-under. What kind of classes do you want to show her in 4h? For pleasure, if you want a bit of a headset id really suggest a necksweat. Id could give a better critique if there were more pictures of all angles an a full pic. But im sure she will do fine for 4h!


----------



## Bluelover (Aug 30, 2009)

Ok I'll post some more pictures tomorrow. She is pretty fuzzy now though. Sorry but....whats a neck sweat?


----------



## SuperStarsSugar (Sep 9, 2009)

Her confo shouldn't limit her performance at all. She's a very pretty girl and she doesn't appear to have any serious conformation faults. She's got good, straight legs, or so it appears. Maybe a tiny bit post legged and turned out in the back, but definitely not that bad. I agree with the long back and the thick neck, and I would also add that she has no wither definition. That's not really a conformational fault so much as something that might make it frustrating to find a saddle, but if you've already got a well fitting saddle, then no issue Lovely, lovely horsey!


----------



## kevinshorses (Aug 15, 2009)

When you show in 4-H the judges don't look at the horses conformation. The classes (at least around here) are Showmanship at Halter, Western Horsemanship, and either Trail or Bareback Equitation. Then they have three speed events two being barrels and poles (the oter one is rotated between 2 or 3 optional events). Your ability to handle the horse and the amount of control and finese your horse shows is more important than the conformation.


----------



## Ponies4Paige (Jul 21, 2009)

i wouldnt show her for ANYTHING!!!!! too thick of a neck ugly face long underline the neck ties into the chest too high up her butt doent look like it has ANY muscle to it. she looks sweet IN A WAY :/ looks nice for riding ..... mabey show jumping (but i doubt it)


P.S 
yoo asked us to critique....i did


----------



## Allison Finch (Oct 21, 2009)

OUCH!! All that could have been said in a much more constructive and less hurtful way, in my opinion. It was a bit mean spirited.


----------



## ShutUpJoe (Nov 10, 2009)

I think your horses face is beautiful. The neck needs work. Such a nice color though. Definitely an eye catcher IMO.


----------



## Sixxofdiamonds (May 7, 2009)

Ponies4Paige said:


> i wouldnt show her for ANYTHING!!!!! too thick of a neck ugly face long underline the neck ties into the chest too high up her butt doent look like it has ANY muscle to it. she looks sweet IN A WAY :/ looks nice for riding ..... mabey show jumping (but i doubt it)
> 
> 
> P.S
> yoo asked us to critique....i did



She asked for a critique and you didn't provide one. A critique is a detailed analysis of something. You happened to be just plain rude.


----------



## Tennessee (Dec 7, 2008)

Ponies4Paige said:


> i wouldnt show her for ANYTHING!!!!! too thick of a neck ugly face long underline the neck ties into the chest too high up her butt doent look like it has ANY muscle to it. she looks sweet IN A WAY :/ looks nice for riding ..... mabey show jumping (but i doubt it)
> 
> 
> P.S
> yoo asked us to critique....i did




Well, how bout we see a picture of your conformationally PERFECT horses?

No need to be that harsh, for real.


----------



## reining girl (Jan 30, 2009)

Geez! ponies4paige why dont you just walk up to the owner and punch her in the face. Her neck does need work, like neckrein said a neck sweat would help that. Looks cow hocked or she just could of been standing stupid (lots of horses do that lol) and her withers... were did they go hehe. but she has a cool color, unique. And it think for local 4h, why not.


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

Ponies4Paige said:


> i wouldnt show her for ANYTHING!!!!! too thick of a neck ugly face long underline the neck ties into the chest too high up her butt doent look like it has ANY muscle to it. she looks sweet IN A WAY :/ looks nice for riding ..... mabey show jumping (but i doubt it)
> 
> 
> P.S
> yoo asked us to critique....i did


We are supposed to work on constructive critique. 

That was not at all constructive, that was mean, ignorant and down right rude! 

To the OP, she is super cute, no not pefect but they don't ask for that in 4H. As long as she is healthy and sane show her in 4H all you want, but remember to have fun with it!


----------



## Bluelover (Aug 30, 2009)

Thanks guys. yeah it is really hard to find a saddle for her. I ended up having to order a skito pad. That helped alot!


----------



## SuperStarsSugar (Sep 9, 2009)

Ponies4Paige said:


> i wouldnt show her for ANYTHING!!!!! too thick of a neck ugly face long underline the neck ties into the chest too high up her butt doent look like it has ANY muscle to it. she looks sweet IN A WAY :/ looks nice for riding ..... mabey show jumping (but i doubt it)
> 
> 
> P.S
> yoo asked us to critique....i did


Yes, that was critique, but it was unwarrantedly rude, and didn't sound particularly educated or understandable. Plus, she wants to show 4-H, not the Appaloosa World Show. Cut her a break.


----------



## Bluelover (Aug 30, 2009)

Oh and also what is a neck sweat?


----------



## reining girl (Jan 30, 2009)

its a thing people use on halter horses, it makes the neck look refinded and pretty. Neck Sweats for Horses but i really dont know that much about them.


----------



## Macslady (Oct 23, 2009)

Ponies4Paige said:


> i wouldnt show her for ANYTHING!!!!! too thick of a neck ugly face long underline the neck ties into the chest too high up her butt doent look like it has ANY muscle to it. she looks sweet IN A WAY :/ looks nice for riding ..... mabey show jumping (but i doubt it)
> 
> 
> P.S
> yoo asked us to critique....i did


Totally agree with the other posters, way rude. As I was reading it I thought I would see a "better send her to me" at the end as I have seen in other posts. 

I in my lifetime have yet to see the confirmationally perfect horse. Maybe you have one? Please show us.

To the OP, she has a sweet face and some fantastic color. The main thing is that you love her and you enjoy her in 4H. 4H is meant to be fun and to give you the ability to learn how to take care of your animals. Once you start working with her you will be amazed at how her confirmation will be better as muscling gets better.


----------



## SuperStarsSugar (Sep 9, 2009)

Also, I've seen some horses with way strange conformation that were way cuter and more sound and functional than some horses that get closer to perfect, so conformation really isn't everything.


----------



## AnnaLover (Sep 27, 2009)

Ponies4Paige said:


> i wouldnt show her for ANYTHING!!!!! too thick of a neck ugly face long underline the neck ties into the chest too high up her butt doent look like it has ANY muscle to it. she looks sweet IN A WAY :/ looks nice for riding ..... mabey show jumping (but i doubt it)
> 
> 
> P.S
> yoo asked us to critique....i did


Oh my gosh, if you said *anything* like that about my horse..... :evil: :shock: 

OP, I think your girl is very pretty and I love her coloring! Good luck in 4h!


----------



## New_image (Oct 27, 2007)

I can't see past these darn spots to critique anything, I just find myself counting =D 
Very unique and pretty girl. 
Its hard to see from just one photos as I'm sure others have said (Haven't read any responses) 
What sticks out to me is her neck set is a little to high and she looks to have a very thick neck. Her back may also be a tad long bit it could be the angle of the picture.
All in all shes an eye catcher and I think you'd have a blast in 4-H with her, WHY NOT?


----------



## HorseOfCourse (Jul 20, 2009)

I think she would fit right in 4-H with my group. All of our horses [asides from a couple, who don't always place high] are horses that aren't that grand to the eye, but just demand attention with their performances and behavior. The horses around here are cheap ones that we have made good, not really super expensive ones that somebody else did.
I say show your horse and be proud! It's quite the beauty, in my honest opinion.


----------



## Bluelover (Aug 30, 2009)

*Pictures*

More Pictures....I just got these today! She is 6 years old. Do you think she needs more hip muscle? Her hip bones stick out so much. :-|


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

I don't think her neck is too thick. It sits high so she'd be better in hunt then pleasure or maybe speed type stuff but she's a doll.


----------



## reining girl (Jan 30, 2009)

Now her neck doesnt look bad at all lol. I think i can actually see a little bit of wihters lol. Very unique colored girl.


----------



## MN Tigerstripes (Feb 20, 2009)

The "bad" (such that it is)
-Turned out in the rear. This is EXTREMELY common in horses. There is even some thought that it is necessary for a horse to move correctly.
-Long back. Her body makes more of a rectangle than a square. Also, doesn't really split into even thirds from point of shoulder to the backend.
-Not much for withers. 
-Maybe a little base wide in the front, but I'm thinking it's the way she's standing. Same way her hinds look a little sickle hocked in some pics... however, in others she has a nice straight line, so she isn't actually sickle hocked.

The "good" or "it could be good or bad depending on what you want to do with her" (say that really really fast) :lol:
-Good depth of chest.
-Good bone.
-Nice shoulder.
-Appears to have a good angle between the humerous and scapula.
-High neck set.

The "I'm gonna come steal your horse" :wink:
-Absolutely love her color, stunning!
-Lively and kind expression on her face, she looks like she's a real pleasure to be around.

Have fun with her, look forward to more pics! Good job on your second lot of pics too, it's pretty hard to get a horse set up right.


Paige4ponies - This is a critique, I may not have everything right as a lot of confo is subjective. However, I go over bad, good, and middle ground stuff. Try to find at least one good trait (and this horse has plenty of very nice things about her). If you incapabable of being polite about it, then don't to critique. Nobody needs to hear rude comments about their animal.


----------



## iridehorses (Oct 22, 2007)

Good job Tigerstripes. Enough said concerning Paige4ponies - let's get back on topic.


----------



## kchfuller (Feb 1, 2008)

So other have said the critique but i just wanted to add that she looks to be in better shape in the second set of pics then the first pic you posted. Her hip/but does look a little lean but maybe giving her a little more feed will help... it looks like you are riding her now so that feed will turn into muscle  

And you can send her to me if you want her to have a vaca in CA haha


----------



## Lobelia Overhill (Nov 3, 2009)

I don't think her back is that long, she looks to have a fairly straight shoulder and upright pasterns which would give her a jarring trot ... 

she is a lovely colour, with unusual (to me anyways!) markings.


----------



## Bluelover (Aug 30, 2009)

Lobelia Overhill said:


> I don't think her back is that long, she looks to have a fairly straight shoulder and upright pasterns which would give her a jarring trot ...
> 
> she is a lovely colour, with unusual (to me anyways!) markings.


yeah lol her trot is very jarring.


----------



## Bluelover (Aug 30, 2009)

kchfuller said:


> So other have said the critique but i just wanted to add that she looks to be in better shape in the second set of pics then the first pic you posted. Her hip/but does look a little lean but maybe giving her a little more feed will help... it looks like you are riding her now so that feed will turn into muscle
> 
> And you can send her to me if you want her to have a vaca in CA haha


 
Yeah the first picture was the first day I got her. (1 yr ago) I didn't think there would be a difference sorry.


----------



## Bluelover (Aug 30, 2009)

Thanks again for all the critiquing!


----------



## dynamite. (Jun 21, 2008)

No critique, but she is beautiful! I have an appy mare and she has no withers either, lol.


----------



## JustLeaveIt2Mya (Jun 6, 2009)

why, are some people just so darn rude? 
i think your horse is very nice, i do agree the neck needs some work...a neck sweat would do wonders...

you've got a real eyecatcher


----------



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

Tigerstripes covered the conformation stuff.


I will say she looks much better in the more recent photos. 

I think you will have a blast with her at 4-h.


----------



## HeartMyOTTB (Aug 13, 2009)

I dont think her neck looked to bad in the first pic. The brick in the first picture blended her in a bit making her neck look wider. Her neck looks soooo much finer in the second pics, and with that mane cleaned up, it would be even more smooth!


----------



## Allison Finch (Oct 21, 2009)

What a cute POA. Does she have the great personality I've seen on all the POA's I've been around?


----------



## RadHenry09 (Mar 22, 2009)

I love her color! I am fond of POA s and Appys having owned one myself years ago: ) 

I agree with the what the other posters have said : For 4H she should do fine. Do you know what classes you may enter her in?
My daughter is in 4H too and she loves it! Just remember that any shows that you do will be a learning experience for the both of you and above everything be safe and have fun!!!


----------



## lacyloo (Jul 1, 2008)

Just wanted to say..Shes gorgeous !!!


----------



## Honeysuga (Sep 1, 2009)

What a doll! She is the cutest little thing!


----------



## PoohLP (Jan 15, 2009)

She is cute. What discipline do you ride? I bet if you started doing some low level dressage with her and getting her to where where she can work in a training level frame, that would help you to build up her topline, shoulder and haunches and thus help to balance against her neck. Even if you don't want to do it competitively, it would be a great way to build up her muscles. 

Plus it is great for you as a rider. I'm still new to it (I did hunter for years before taking a really long break. Now I'm doing Jumpers and my instructor has her students focus on basic dressage too) but it has been fabulous for giving me more feel for the horse.


----------



## Painted Hotrod (Dec 3, 2009)

I completely agree with Tigerstripes..

She is a real eye catcher!
I love the blue eye.
She is gorgeous 

I'm a little green with envy :wink:


----------



## Crimsonhorse01 (Sep 8, 2009)

Wow, that is some gorgeous color on that mare!


----------



## SmoothTrails (Oct 1, 2009)

She is gorgeous. Conformation has been covered, but I will tell you compareed to most 4-h horses in my area she is very good...lol. Have fun with her. 4-h can teach you both a lot, and its very fun.


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

Why would you care much about conformation at all (I'm not talking about really bad problems of course, which limits horse ability to do the discipline)? When the horse is really well trained that's what really matters (and what people notice next after the color  ). If you like her and think she can do good in certain discipline then just go ahead. I think it's a very cute horse, and she looks athletic built too.


----------



## Painted Hotrod (Dec 3, 2009)

Conformation is a big part of 4-H.
Well, depending on what you are wanting to do.

For example: Halter classes ..
Conformation comes to play in that alot, right?

It's nice to hear some other opinions too.
Especially if you don't know much about the conformation of a horse.
It's a learning experience for some :wink:


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

Painted Hotrod said:


> Conformation is a big part of 4-H.
> Well, depending on what you are wanting to do.
> 
> For example: Halter classes ..
> ...


Oh, yes, I agree about the halter classes. I was talking more about "real work" (riding and horsemanship) classes though.  No offense for halter classes btw, I know horse needs to be trained too to do properly in halter class, I just don't consider it as something major (unless it's 1-2 year old).


----------



## southerncowgirl93 (Feb 5, 2009)

Ponies4Paige said:


> i wouldnt show her for ANYTHING!!!!! too thick of a neck ugly face long underline the neck ties into the chest too high up her butt doent look like it has ANY muscle to it. she looks sweet IN A WAY :/ looks nice for riding ..... mabey show jumping (but i doubt it)
> 
> 
> P.S
> yoo asked us to critique....i did


That was not constructive. And besides, 4-H shows are for fun. It doesn't matter how you do or what kind of a horse you have.

I think she needs a neck sweat, as has been said, and of course keeping her clean may be a problem. (it is with my app. lol) Her shoulder seems a little steep, but that may be the color throwing me off. other than that, she seems pretty good. She's a very pretty girl.


----------



## mom2pride (May 5, 2009)

Ponies4Paige said:


> i wouldnt show her for ANYTHING!!!!! too thick of a neck ugly face long underline the neck ties into the chest too high up her butt doent look like it has ANY muscle to it. she looks sweet IN A WAY :/ looks nice for riding ..... mabey show jumping (but i doubt it)
> 
> 
> P.S
> yoo asked us to critique....i did


That was really harsh, even if she did ask for a critique. Besides, as Kevin pointed out, and I also know this from experience, 4-H classes are more based on how well you handle and ride the horse...yes, some classes, like halter (not showmanship), and pleasure classes are going to be on how well the horse rides (does he look like a pleasure to ride), but they aren't judged on the horse's conformation directly. If she was asking about breed shows, then NO I don't think she would have what it takes to win most classes there (except maybe speed classes, and show jumping, where it's based on if the horse clears the round, and how quickly. 

To the OP, I do agree with the majority, that your horse is long in back, and very thick necked. She may not do well in pleasure classes, unless you can get her to lose some of the lower neck muscling, and teach her to use her body effectively inspite of it. 

This picture doesn't really show her off very well though, so I'm not going to judge her on everything quite yet; you need shots that are taken from the side (no weird angles), and have her facing forward; a front end, and rear shot will help as well.

Ooops, just noticed that you had added more already!Lol!

What I see: 
Back slightly too long
She's slightly built down hill
Slight cowhocked
Heavy and not extremely feminine head
Very little wither, and slightly straight shoulder

What I like
She's got stunning color, and I love the blue eye
She's got a really kind expression
Her length of neck is actually decent, just needs a bit of work to slim it a bit more
I like how much density to her bone she has
Nice broad chest for her size

She could use more muscle-ing over all, especially over her topline; this can be accomplished by doing exercises that help her use her hind end more efficiently. Good luck with her


----------



## riccil0ve (Mar 28, 2009)

New_image said:


> I can't see past these darn spots to critique anything, I just find myself counting =D



This made me laugh REALLY hard. Totally agree, though!

To the OP, your pony is adorable. If she's gone in the morning, it wasn't me that took her. ::shifty eyes::


----------



## Sea To Sky (Nov 29, 2009)

Not much to add about Confo but would love to see her all cleaned up with htrimmed feathers and face etc =D would also love to see some ridden pics =D


----------



## CaptainLiecy (Sep 29, 2009)

Wow! I really like this pony! She's sooo cute 
To me (I'm no expert) but she looks like she has nice strong shoulders, and a nicely rounded rump - I just wanna squeeze it! Lol
One of my horses has a mega thick, short neck and the other has a really skinny, long neck. I personally prefer the thicker one, so be thankful 
This bears repeating - she's the cutest!


----------



## Painted Hotrod (Dec 3, 2009)

I just love this horse..
She is thick in the neck..
Thick at the crest in the neck it looks to be.

But, I like thick necks


----------



## sillybunny11486 (Oct 2, 2009)

I love her. Very unique. How tall is she?


----------



## xoSonnyLove1234 (May 31, 2009)

wow i looove her color! havent seen anything like it!


----------



## xoSonnyLove1234 (May 31, 2009)

Ponies4Paige said:


> i wouldnt show her for ANYTHING!!!!! too thick of a neck ugly face long underline the neck ties into the chest too high up her butt doent look like it has ANY muscle to it. she looks sweet IN A WAY :/ looks nice for riding ..... mabey show jumping (but i doubt it)
> 
> 
> P.S
> yoo asked us to critique....i did


This is down right offensive. Do you have anything good to say out of your mouth? Yes she asked for critique what she didnt ask for was rudeness. No way is her horse ugly, more like i havent seen anything like it. She would place very high in halter in my opion. How could you say she looks sweet IN A WAY you dont even know the horse. Also you dont know if a horse is good at something until you try it and something tells me you havent been on this horse. So next time you have something to say that no one wants to her keep it to yourself.


----------



## Bluelover (Aug 30, 2009)

sillybunny11486 said:


> I love her. Very unique. How tall is she?


 
Thanks! She is 12h.h. very small lol


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Confo critique has already been covered and I have nothing else to add except, to my eye, she is a very solid little horse and looks like she would be up to doing anything that you asked of her. I personally think she is stunning and if she were a bit bigger, I would certainly come and steal her.


----------



## PechosGoldenChance (Aug 23, 2009)

OMG...how could ponies4paige say that her face is ugly!!?? She's got the cuttest face ever! She's even got a little smirk going on in the side view pictures lol. I also, think she is adorable!!!


----------



## jody111 (May 14, 2008)

I think shes gorgeous too - she certainly stands out and looks very kind.. I thought she was bigger too that that 

Good luck with her


----------

